# Multifloral pest problem



## troy (Dec 27, 2015)

Any advice will help!!!







There were a bunch of white spots all over I wiped off


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2015)

Either boisduval scale or mealy bug.
http://www.aos.org/Default.aspx?id=93
http://www.aos.org/Default.aspx?id=511


----------



## troy (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you dot!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2015)

Kind of hard to tell from your photo.. Good luck, besides your plant they could be in the media.


----------



## abax (Dec 27, 2015)

Orthene 97% wettable powder used as a drench, not a
spray.


----------



## phraggy (Dec 31, 2015)

I've had this --- turned out to be tiny bits of perlite which drained from a plant above --- after I'd treated for all kinds of pests!!!!

Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm not sure what we are looking at here.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 31, 2015)

It looks like dust in the lower right of the photo and the other areas could be fertilizer residue.


----------



## troy (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 31, 2015)

are there some translucent areas at the bottom of the leaf?


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 31, 2015)

That does look like scale. At least get started with Qtips and isopropanol before they spread.


----------



## troy (Dec 31, 2015)

No translucent areas, so far looks like just some chew marks in a few places with white dots everywhere


----------



## phraggy (Jan 1, 2016)

The sure way to shift the bugs (if that's what they are) is to wipe the infected area with a diluted chlorine bleach solution ---- it won't harm the plant at all.

Ed


----------

